# Inshore guide recommendation request



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

My brother is coming into town and looking to do some inshore fishing for reds and specs with Fly or light tackle. I'm looking for a guide recommendation for Pensacola, Navarre, or Destin area. Thanks PFF in advance.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Lost Bay Guide Service, Capt Bill Willis. 850-748-5076
Great guy, good prices, killer boat, and ton of mojo.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Fly
http://www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Or check out hot spots in gulf breeze


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

+1 Hotspots.

Capt Tyler Massey

Here is an excerpt from the fishing report forum



Tyler Massey said:


> My customers from my trip this past sunday made a pretty cool video of some Bull Red madness. Check it out!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ynNBCNy6DQ


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot Spots

Brant Peacher

Brad King

Wes Rozier

Can't go wrong with any of those guys.


----------



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

http://www.redfishuniversity.com/

Had a great time on the water with him the other day


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant Peacher


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Redfishuniversity.com fo sho!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Hot Spots
> 
> Brant Peacher
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I will 2nd this


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Redfish University for sure. 

Picture of when we went in 02/12:


----------



## FishingPowers (Sep 14, 2011)

Hot spots charters. This is a video from my last trip on November 10
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=6ynNBCNy6DQ

Not available on mobile devices stupid YouTube rules


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It all depends on the type fishing you want to do. If you are wanting to target specks and reds in the shallow waters of the upper bays then Redfish University is a great choice. Another choice for that type fishing would be Bill Willis of Lost Bay Charters. I met Bill Sunday at the Archie Glover boat ramp and he seemed like a great guy and he was cleaning a good mess of fish for his clients.

If you are wanting to fish around Pensacola Pass and chase the schools of bullreds then there are several good choices for that have been metioned. I would be parshall to choosing Brad King for that because of his frequent and successful reports posted here on the forum.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Justin Hinote - Relentless pursuit charters

Brad King

Hot Spots

Brant Peacher


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Patriot said:


> +1 Hotspots.
> 
> Capt Tyler Massey
> 
> Here is an excerpt from the fishing report forum


Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

redheadflyer said:


> My brother is coming into town and looking to do some inshore fishing for reds and specs with Fly or light tackle. I'm looking for a guide recommendation for Pensacola, Navarre, or Destin area. Thanks PFF in advance.


its just a little further east but check out http://www.grassyflatscharters.com/ great guide and loves fly fishing....went with him a month ago and saw over 50 reds in about a foot of water but the 20kt wind didnt help the cause.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

i second the tyler massey vote.. good time, friendly, knowledgeable and able to put you on any fish you wanna catch..hot spots represent. he took my family out when they came down and we had a great time, caught tons of big fish on a half a day charter.


----------

